
Walmart and August team up to deliver groceries direct to your fridge - Bedon292
http://techaeris.com/2017/09/24/walmart-august-smart-locks-deliver-home/
======
zengid
I'm skeptical of how much it would cost to scale this, just considering all of
the refrigerated trucks they would need.

